# Staff Party...



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Keep an eye on the guy in the background with the suit and tie.


----------



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

There's a lesson there for all of us, we've got ours tonight at the bosses house in Rosedale, must not get drunk, must not get drunk, must not get drunk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

LOL...Still have a job JG?


----------



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

Thankfully I'm still gainfully employed, one bloke overdid it though and basically had to be bunged out at 11pm!


----------

